# Aerial photos of Romania



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj Napoca​













zborpestetransilvania.ro























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Sea coast aerials​

















Năvodari, Danube - Black Sea Canal and Petromidia Refinery




DSC_5584-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr








Mamaia with its new pier





DSC_5531-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr







Constanța




DSC_5464-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr




DSC_5481-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr




DSC_5523-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr







Eforie resort and Techirghiol Lake and resort​

Also Tuzla television tower



DSC_5437-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr




DSC_5429-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr







Costinești


DSC_5666-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr





DSC_5674-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr







Mangalia




DSC_5633-2 by raduuuuu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​













mylifeisbrilliant.com


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​













CLucian
















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Mountains​
















ILG_20050911_03975 by ilg-ul, on Flickr




ILG_20050911_03976 by ilg-ul, on Flickr




ILG_20050911_03946 by ilg-ul, on Flickr





ILG_20050911_03974 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului Mountains​















ILG_20050911_03966 by ilg-ul, on Flickr




ILG_20050911_03967 by ilg-ul, on Flickr




ILG_20050911_03962 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dorna Candrenilor, Bukovina​













In flight view of Dorna Candreni by Liviu Dnistran, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rivers Strei and Mureş​











Strei river by I.Kósa, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș ​














Peter Lengyel



First photo: Rooster's Crest in Gutâi Mountains

























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Sea Coast​














For locations that don't appear on map, see the map in post #2



Agigea



ILG_20030525_02611 by ilg-ul, on Flickr



ILG_20030525_02613 by ilg-ul, on Flickr






Eforie



ILG_20030525_02615 by ilg-ul, on Flickr



ILG_20030525_02625 by ilg-ul, on Flickr



ILG_20030525_02610 by ilg-ul, on Flickr






Costinești



ILG_20030525_02618 by ilg-ul, on Flickr



ILG_20030525_02622 by ilg-ul, on Flickr



ILG_20030525_02620 by ilg-ul, on Flickr



ILG_20030525_02623 by ilg-ul, on Flickr


ILG_20030525_02608 by ilg-ul, on Flickr






Neptun



ILG_20030525_02603 by ilg-ul, on Flickr






Olimp



ILG_20030525_02604 by ilg-ul, on Flickr






Jupiter



ILG_20030525_02602 by ilg-ul, on Flickr






Venus



ILG_20030525_02601 by ilg-ul, on Flickr






Saturn



ILG_20030525_02600 by ilg-ul, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Deva​












ILG_20030528_02636 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șoimoș Citadel and Lipova​














ILG_20030528_02638 by ilg-ul, on Flickr



ILG_20030528_02637 by ilg-ul, on Flickr




ILG_20030528_02639 by ilg-ul, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad​














ILG_20030528_02643 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Ghioroc​














Arad's "seaside"




ILG_20030528_02641 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vinga / Винга​













A village of Catholic Bulgarians




ILG_20030601_02689 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар​














ILG_20030601_02688 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Herculane / Herkulesbad / Herkulesfürdő​












ILG_20030602_02694 by ilg-ul, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates I Dam​












ILG_20030602_02698 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Szeben​















ILG_20030528_02635 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș / Fogarasch / Fogaras​















ILG_20030528_02634 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## alexQ (Nov 12, 2009)

superb !!!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар​








blog.atrium.hu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​













Ovidiu Anca


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Olt​











Cozia Massif National Park in foreground



Nick`


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​











flux.imphoto.ro1 2


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râșnov / Rosenau / Barcarozsnyó​












Laurentiu Balaceanu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Peleș Royal Castle​












Laurentiu Balaceanu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunyad Castle​












Laurentiu Balaceanu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Craiova​












DiaC 2 1


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Craiova​


DiaC 1 2 3 4 5 6


































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Biertan / Birthälm / Berethalom​














zborpestetransilvania.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cetatea de Baltă / Küküllővár / Kokelburg​













Bethlen-Haller castle, 1624



zborpestetransilvania.ro



























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​












SP




















































































































































​


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:



Drobeta Turnu Severin​











kronfly airclub


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

A1 Motorway near Pitești​











kempo



































​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:


Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce​











cetateabistrita.ro

































​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^This one goes for you:



Sibiu​











sibiul.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Medgidia / Mecidiye​











A city founded by Ottomans in 1856 with Crimean Tatar refugees. 


The Danube - Black Sea Canal which passes through the city was built in 1949 - 1984, in the first stage (1949 - 1954) the workforce being supplied by political detainees (those considered adversaries by the communist regime) of which a great number died as a result of hard conditions (estimations vary between 10,000 and 200,000, of the total ~1 million who were deported here at forced labour).


popliviustefan


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sulina​












The town at the mouth of the branch with the same name of Danube, the one in the middle of the river's three main branches.


Sulina is a very isolated place, there are no roads, only boats can reach it.


The Danube Delta (4152 km², of which 3446 km² are in Romania) is perhaps the least inhabited region of temperate Europe. In the Romanian side live about 20,000 people, of which 4,600 in the port of Sulina, which gives an average density of approx. 2 inhabitants per km². 



Here is Europe youngest territory, the land advancing each year ~40 m as a result of alluvia. Also, here is the easternmost point of continental European Union.


Tucano5075 1 2






















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Târgoviște, Olt Defile, Carpathians and Sibiu​










george2210.blogspot.ro












































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Small Pond of Brăila Natural Park​










A reserve (270 km²) protecting the marshes, islands and wildlife in Romania's second largest wet area after Danube Delta


Paul Kaye


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Black Sea coast with the city of Mangalia​













Black Sea Coastline by mmcg968, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges​











zborpestetransilvania.ro
















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Weißenburg​











zborpestetransilvania.ro






















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates (Canyon and dam) and Drobeta Turnu Severin​










Endre Lucian Molnar














































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar​







Andzik_Evelyn


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinoe and Golovița Lagoons​







The strip of land between the largest group of lakes in Romania (both fresh and salt water) and Black Sea. Part of Danube Delta Biosphere 

skile


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cucuteni​







The hill where in prehistory was the fortified city (5-4th millenia BCE) that gave the name to the most important European Neolithic culture. The building in image protects another archaeological site, a 5th century BCE tomb of a Dacian king.

tedyb


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Somewhere in the Moldavian Plateau​







tedyb


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő Spa​







The town and the surrounding area are famous for their spas and mineral waters received from seven springs. Nearby is the Lake Sfânta Ana, a famous volcanic crater lake, the only one of its kind in Romania.

The water has long been used for bathing by the Székely people. The most probable date for the founding of the bathing station is 1842.

tedyb


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Neamț County​







ziarpiatraneamt.ro 1 2 3 4


*Piatra Neamț*









*Târgu Neamț *- Neamț Citadel (14-15th century)









*Pipirig Village*









*Bicaz Dam*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Bâlea and Transfăgărășan Road​








Lacul Bâlea by Radu Bucuta, on Flickr



Drumul Trans-Făgarăşan - spre Argeş by Radu Bucuta, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta - last European sanctuary​







royeosu2012.ro 1 2 3





























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The coast​







royeosu2012.ro


*Mamaia*









*Lake Techirghiol*


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

superb photos, i love it, thank you very much


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Manon!


Babadag / Babadağ​
Mijareta


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Romania is such a stunning country and yet still a little unknown by its fellow european neighbours! I love it.

How have the tourism numbers been evolving in the past years? And what has the country done so far to attract and better receive tourists? I ask this because a friend of mine visited Romania maybe 5 or 6 years ago and she felt the country wasn't ready for tourists yet...


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​











Viktor Bohuslav Bohdal​Click to enlarge
​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Suceava​












orasulsuceava.ro​






































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Seaside resorts​










*Mamaia*

aerial photos (13) by carsium2000, on Flickr​




*Eforie*

aerial photos (7) by carsium2000, on Flickr​



*Costinești*

aerial photos (9) by carsium2000, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti / Sathmar​











szatmar.ro​

















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad /Eisenmarkt​










The city and the medieval castle (14-15th centuries).


From these recent pictures it seems they started to remove the ruins of the industrial plant, probably as part of the program for transforming the city in a touristic spot, by restoring the castle and the environment.


The steel factories, second largest in country and exceeding the surface of the proper city, lost their markets after 1989 and now only a fraction is still operating. Much of the buildings, including those in the vicinity of the castle, were abandoned and devastated by metal thieves.


zborpestetransilvania.ro​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș Mountains​










Romania by Visual Diary - Architecture, faces and places, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer-Păpușa Mountains​










Romania by Visual Diary - Architecture, faces and places, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​


flyinromania​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu​











sibiul.ro 1 2​

















​


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, Romania looks so beautiful


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! :cheers:


Sighetu Marmației​











Radu Lungu​Click to enlarge
​
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cârlibaba, Bukovina​











ibanezrg370dx 1 2​

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest - City Gate towers​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov​


Enlarge

Silviu Matei​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara​









*Click on images to enlarge*
Otilia Ploscariu​









​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița / Bistritz / Beszterce​











zborpestetransilvania.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​










Bucharest from above by CameliaTWU, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve​










4000 km² of marshes, swamps, reed, floodplain forests, channels and lakes




PRIMEVAL said:


> *Enlarge*
> Mircea Bezergheanu​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râșnov​



















fotografieaeriana.eu​







​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu and Apoldu de Sus​














sibiul.ro 1 2​


*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben* - city's Business Center






















*Apoldu de Sus / Grosspold / Nagyapold*


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Făgăraș Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















PRIMEVAL said:


> Teleorman County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















PRIMEVAL said:


> Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​
> 
> 
> 
> ...























PRIMEVAL said:


> Danube between Giurgiu and Brăila​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​



















ovidpop.ro​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning Fagaras Mountains...:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
*Creasta Cocoșului* (Rooster's Crest) Peak, Gutâi Mountains











kronfly airclub​

























*Brăila*











kronfly airclub​























*Land of Bârsa Depression*











kronfly airclub​




























*Bucegi Mountains*











kronfly airclub​

























*Piatra Craiului Mountains*











kronfly airclub​


























*Iron Gates* or Danube Canyon











kronfly airclub​
















































































*River Siret*











flyinromania​



























*Paltinu Dam*











flyinromania​























*Giurgeni - Vadu Oii Bridge over Danube*











kronfly airclub​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta​




















Albert Malaxa​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos PRIMEVAL


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Chris! 





Sebeș / Mühlbach / Szászsebes​
















Eduard Schneider​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Seaside Resorts​



















romaniadinparamotor.wordpress.com​





*The European Road E87*








​










*Mangalia*





















*Cape Aurora*





















*Neptun*







































*Saturn*























*Mamaia*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bran / Törzburg / Törcsvár Castle​




















romaniadinparamotor.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Predeal​





















romaniadinparamotor.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat​
















imgp6476 by Mr. Pi, on Flickr












imgp6484 by Mr. Pi, on Flickr









imgp6495 by Mr. Pi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben​



















Eduard Schneider​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turnu Măgurele and Calnovăț Island on Danube​





The island is a natural reserve and a place where pelicans come to breed

Kostas Xenos 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giurgiu - Ruse Friendship Bridge over Danube​













Tsvetomir Tsvetanov​










​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Snagov Monastery​




Certified in 1408, present buildings from 1517


imperatortravel.ro​















dacico said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> photo: Radulescu Adrian
> source:*http://www.photoavia.net/*​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

looks good


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos from Romania


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice pics marvelus Romania Landscapes.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara 













Untitled by der_makabere (Cornel Putan), on Flickr​








debanat.ro​

















































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Venus Resort and Agigea Bridge​










fotografieaeriana.eu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Royal Court of Târgoviște​










The city was capital of Wallachia between 1396-1688. 




The Royal Court comprises:

-the ruins of the Princely Palace (1400-1700)
-Chindia Tower built around 1460 by Vlad Țepeș
-the Great Princely Church, 16-17th century
-the Small Princely Church, ~1450


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice updates


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aerials: Northern Moldavia and Maramureș​









aerialphoto.ru​






*Secu Monastery - Neamț County* - built in 1602 in the magnificent forests of Stânișoara Mountains / Vânători - Neamț Nature Park



































*Neamț Monastery - Neamț County* - Moldavia's most important monastery, founded in 12th century, church from end of 15th century, cloister from 15th-19th century. Agheazmatar (round building in foreground) from 1847


































*Putna Monastery - Bukovina* - founded in 1466 by Stephen the Great (Moldavia's greatest ruler) as his necropolis. Treasure Tower from 1481, church from 1662, cloister from 17-19th century.


































*Voroneț Monastery - Bukovina* - considered the finest of Moldavia's painted monasteries. The Unesco church was built and painted inside in 1488 and the outside paintings are from 1547

































*Dragomirna Monastery - Bukovina* -1602-1627
































*Moldovița Monastery - Bukovina* -founded at the beginning of 15th century, present church from 1532, cloister from 1612

































*Șurdești - Maramureș* - the wooden church from 1766 is 54 m tall, one of the tallest historical wooden structures in Europe
































*Desești - Maramureș* - Unesco church from 1770


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg ​











stiridecluj.ro​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

superb !!!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар












Timisoara by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Arad


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Aerial Bucharest​









A video emphasizing the size of the civic center (the Parliament and Unification Boulevard), perhaps the most monumental urban project in the world


77129534​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you FAAN and thanks to all for likes! 


Piatra Craiului National Park


























In the second photo, the range is seen in distance, rising above the sea of clouds.

zborpestetransilvania.ro​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Amazing photos! :master:
Greetings from Croatia! :cheers2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest and the Romanian Plain​









Geo Sergio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Islands on Danube between Romania and Bulgaria​









On Danube's sector that makes the border between Romania and Bulgaria (470 km) there are 186 islands: 

-111 islands belonging to Romania and totalizing 110 km²
-75 islands belonging to Bulgaria and totalizing 107 km²




In photo are some islands near the towns of Turnu Măgurele (Romania) and Nikopol (Bulgaria).



Most of these are heaven "virgin" islands with white sand beaches and forests growing on them. There are projects and programs for conserving this natural paradise and many are already protected areas, as you can see on the dedicated website (in Romanian and English):


http://www.ostroaveledunarii.ro/about-the-project


Eugen Chicio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Peleș Royal Castle, Sinaia​











Inaugurated in 1888 (works continued until 1914), the total cost was in today money ~ US$ 120 million.



 Queen Elisabeth of the Romanians, during the construction phase, wrote in her journal:

Italians were masons, Romanians were building terraces, the Gypsies were *******. Albanians and Greeks worked in stone, Germans and Hungarians were carpenters. Turks were burning brick. Engineers were Polish and the stone carvers were Czech. The Frenchmen were drawing, the Englishmen were measuring, and so was then when you could see hundreds of national costumes and fourteen languages in which they spoke, sang, cursed and quarreled in all dialects and tones, a joyful mix of men, horses, cart oxen and domestic buffaloes.

flycams.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár​








Flighhouse​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár​










Flighhouse​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câmpulung, the capital of the Land of Muscel​











In first photo, the *City Hall*, 1934, in Neoromanian style. 

In second photo, the *Princely Court and Monastery*, the seat of religious and political power in 1330 - 1369, when Câmpulung was the capital of Wallachia. The present complex of buildings dates from 17th century - Princely house and bell / gate tower, 18th century - Abbot House, early 19th century - cells and church.

http://campulungmusceldesus.blogspot.ro/2013/12/14-decembrie-campulung-de-sus.html​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​










alexgalmeanu.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași ​












The video presents images of the Cetățuia Monastery built in 1672, one of the fortified monasteries on the hills surrounding the city.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidra Ski Resort, Lotru Valley, Oltenia​










flycams.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Comana Monastery, village and Nature Park, Muntenia​










The monastery was established in 1461 by Vlad Țepeș, the ruler intending to make it his necropolis. The present fortress is from 16-17th centuries and the church from 19th century.

The nature park protects an area of 249 km² covered by steppe vegetation, riparian and alluvial forests of various species, pastures and salty fields, stillwaters, eutrophic lakes etc, inhabited by a diverse fauna.



Older post with Comana Park: *11533*


irinacojocaru.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turda Gorges​











Older posts with Turda Gorges: *10765*, *10212*, *10643*


91063040


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dorohoi, Botoșani County, Moldavia​








The city (population 31,073) is the seond largest in county and was itself the capital of Dorohoi County that existed until 1948.

Prisacariu C-tin ​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg - The Orthodox Cathedral


































Flighthouse Aerial Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța and Mamaia​










Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alexandria, capital of Teleorman County​









The city (population 45,434) was founded in 1834 after plans by Otto von Moritz, who also planned the reconstructed Brăila and Giurgiu (former Turkish cities returned to Wallachia in 1829) and the new city of Turnu Severin (founded on the place of ancient Roman Drobeta and medieval castle of Turnu Severin).


beheader69.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mircea Vodă village, Dobruja​











The village was called Cilibichioi until 1931, a name of Turkish oirigin.

The Danube - Black Sea Canal passes by it.

Narcis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fildu de Sus, Sălaj County, Crișana​










The wooden church built in 1727 is considered the finest among the 130 wooden churches of Sălaj (one of the three counties with the highest concentration of wooden churches in Romania, the other two being Maramureș and Bihor).


92063755


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta - feral horses in Letea Forest











quasiote.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​










jurnalul.ro​




















74712592


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iași​









- Metropolitan Cathedral, 1833 - 1887
- Train Station, 1870
- Culture Palace, 1906 - 1925, built on the ruins of the mediaeval Royal Court of Moldavia (1434), and partly on top of the foundations of the former neoclassical style palace, dated to the time of Prince Alexandru Moruzi (1806, dismantled in 1904 - small photo).


skycam.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg​











blogullor.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea and Năvodari, Dobruja​




Claboo Media​


*Tulcea*









​



















*Năvodari*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Autumnal Maramureș​





Geographically, Land of Maramureș is an ~100 km long depression situated between the mountain ranges of Maramureș, Rodna, Țibleș and Gutâi, extending in both Romania and Ukraine.

Historically, Land of Maramureș was a medieval comitatus then a county that survided until 1918. 

Demographically, the northern part, that is now inside the border of Ukraine, was majoritary Romanian before the demographic policy of Austrian-Hungarian Empire in 18-19th centuries, when many Ruthenians where encouraged to establish here and who later started to adopt the Ukrainian identity. In middle age Maramureș was a semi-autonomous district ruled by Romanian voivodes, inside the Hungarian Kingdom. The first rulers of Moldavia were Romanian knyazes (small noblemen) from Maramureș.

Ethnographically, Maramureș is the most original and the most archaic region of Romania and even Europe.







This is one of Peter Lengyel's fabulous series of Maramureș aerials, more of them in these pages: 

Zboruri peste verde – Maramureș
Zboruri cu balonul prin Maramureș
Zbor de Mai în Maramureș
Peter Lengyel​


*Rodna Mountains*




























*Gutâi Mountains* with the characteristic Rooster Crest Peak


























*Depression of Maramureș*





























*Oncești* - a village on Iza Valley, near Sighet


























*Sighetu Marmației / Máramarossziget* - a city of 37,640 inhabitants that was the capital of Maramureș Comitatus and County before 1918. It is situated on Tisa River and on the border between Romania and Ukraine.







































*Maramureș Mountains*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Constanța​









Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg
















96861096


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Olimp Resort, seaside​







Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Enisala Fortress, Dobruja​










Built around 1300 by Genovese

Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

A1 Motorway between Deva and Simeria, Transylvania​








Crossing River Mureș


stiridinvest.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu County - "the southern gate of Transylvania"​











14 minutes of aerials and ground footage and English-translated presentation. To be able to read the English subtitles, as are in small characters, go to the video on Youtube and open it in medium of full screen. You'll be amazed about Romania's most developed zone after Bucharest and perhaps the cosiest in country.


The map shows the cultural / ethnograhic zones of the county: the Saxon seats of Sibiu (including the Secaș Valley zone), Mediaș, Hârtibaciu Valley, the western half of the Land of Făgăraș, Mărginimea Sibiului, a Romanian ethnographic zone (once also part of Sibiu Seat).


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountains











97004770


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Câlnic / Kelling, Saxon seat of Sebeș, Transylvania













The peasant fortress is special in that it was not originally built by peasants but by the village nobleman, Chyl de Kelling, who erected the keep in 1270 (most Saxon fortifications were erected around the year 1500). In 1420 the owners sold the fortress to the villagers who extended it with a courtyard and more towers.

This situation - a nobleman residence that became peasant fortress - is found only in the neighbour village, Gârbova, where the central structure, the keep also dates from 13th century.

Together with the surrounding village, the citadel of Câlnic is among the seven villages with fortified churches in Transylvania UNESCO World Heritage Site.



99655983


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Galați - Damen Shipyard​









Established in 1893, is the largest shipyard on Danube (Galaí being also the busiest port of Danube among cities from any country along the river).


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița Monastery and Bistrița Gorges, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia​










It is situated at the foot of Arnota Massif, which was once part of Buila - Vântarurarița Massif but later was separated from it by the River Costești, millions of years ago. A large stone quarry in the vicinity (visible in video) disturbs the landscape and the silence.

The monastery is certified in 1494 but older (a chapel outside the walls dates from 13th century). In present form, the monastery (church and fortress) dates from 1855, being built in Neoromanesque style.

Only the entrance in the gorges is presented in video but is enough to give a sample of the extremely complex geomorphology of the Romanian Carpathians.


100190458


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tulcea​







Claboo Media 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Seaside resorts​






Claboo Media 1 2 3 4 5 6​



*Mamaia*
























*2 Mai*










































*Mangalia*


























*Costinești*

































*Eforie*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube (Cremenea Branch) in Topalu, Dobruja​








Claboo Media 1 2​


----------



## AndreiNedelcu (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdio5BdEW4E


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Brasov/Kronstadt* in Siebenbürgen, Romania:









http://previews.123rf.com/images/sa...l-view-of-Brasov-city-Romania-Stock-Photo.jpg


----------

